# Now Flying to New Destinations



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

January 17, 2020

We're now flying to new destinations here at Bay Flats Lodge, with the only difference between us and the big airline companies being that weâ€™re not using any type of aircraft to get to our point of interest. Weâ€™re utilizing a tough and versatile poling skiff, built by Brian Little of Sabine Skiffs, that is designed to withstand the harsh elements of the Texas coast â€" skinny water, high wind, saltwater, and lots of oyster beds. This boat is made of solid-grade aluminum, and itâ€™s tough. Because of its lightweight characteristics it also poles nicely, is quiet, and it handles rough chop extremely well.

The captain of our craft hasnâ€™t logged many hours (if any) of actual flight time yet, but heâ€™s probably spent more time at the helm of his poling skiff than some of todayâ€™s younger aircraft pilots have spent behind the yoke of a plane. His name is Capt. Owen Gayler, and heâ€™s a fly-fishing fanatic who knows his way around the marshy backcountry of our Coastal Bend region better than most. When you fish with him, youâ€™ll realize what weâ€™re taking about â€" heâ€™ll take you to places that others just dream about going to! This also means youâ€™ll probably see and observe much more than most coastal anglers are typically exposed to. Itâ€™s a true adventure!

With Capt. Owen now teaming with us in making coastal fly-fishing an added option for Bay Flats Lodge guests, gone are the days of you having to locate and book a trustworthy and experienced fly-fishing guide, search for a modest hotel and make reservations, and then look for places to get a decent meal each night. All of that upfront leg work and effort is no fun, and it tends to take away from you truly enjoying your trip. Why not let Bay Flats Lodge take care of everything for you? We offer one-stop-shopping by providing you with everything you need in order to appreciate your trip that much more â€" first-class meals and service, five-star accommodations, and a knowledgeable and authentic professional fly-fishing guide.

If you have a love of sight casting with a fly rod in clear, shallow water from the front deck of a technical poling skiff, but for whatever reason have put off doing so along the Texas coast, now is the time to add this experience to your bucket list. Regardless of whether youâ€™re a novice to the sport, or if you absolutely bleed fly-fishing, come aboard with Capt. Owen at Bay Flats Lodge, and plan on having fun!

Book Your FLY-FISHING Trip Now
Visit our website 
Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina | www.bayflatslodge.com | 888.677.4868
TJ Christensen - Operations Manager
Angie Christensen - Office Manager
Randy Brown - Manager
Patsy Morales - Guest Services/Assistant Manager
Murray Martin - Administration & Marketing Manager
Chris and Deb Martin - Owners


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

I just wanted to commend your group on a job well done! Everything was top notch - the food was great, the staff was perfect, and my guest and I really enjoyed ourselves, especially the fly fishing. I know that fly fishing is something you just started, and I hope it is something you will continue. Capt. Owen Gayler is a very good guide, very patient, and very knowledgeable. Next time we come back, we plan to get back out on the fly! See you soon! - Brennan K. 1/10/20
Jan 8, 2020


----------

